# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware أهداءات الفلاشه النادره للهاتف العنيد X BO.V5

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
التحيه والتجلي والتقدير والاحترام 
لكل محبي وعشاق وزوار واصدقاء و
اعضاء المنتدى الغالي ودائما في بالي 
إهداء الفلاشه النادره للهاتف العنيد و
الرهيب X BO.V5 و إن شاء الله اكون 
من الناس من انفع واستنفع
بيانات الهاتف 
 MOBILE INFO
SCATTER ONLY
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00E9000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x0+0x0
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  version:5.1
  model:V5
  brand:V5
  manufacturer:alps
  id:S9_72KK_KK_3G_EMMC_32_4_XX_V36_ZXMD 20160125-153508
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0xC00000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0xC00000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0xD00000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x1000000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x1500000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1F00000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2900000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x2920000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2980000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2F80000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x3580000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x35C0000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3640000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x3940000  Size:0xA00000    ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x4340000  Size:0x32000000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x36340000  Size:0xE200000    USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x44540000  Size:0x52C00000
  FAT  BaseAddr:0x97140000  Size:0x515C0000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000  Size:0x1500000
  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x0 تحميل الفلاشه الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## asaad wahsh

*تسلم علي النادر يا حبيبنا* +++++

----------

